
Bitcoin: Chainalysis Raises $16M, Plans to Track 10 More Cryptocurrencies - painted
http://fortune.com/2018/04/05/chainalysis-raises-16m-series-a-plans-to-track-10-more-cryptocurrencies/
======
painted
What do you think?

